# surrogacy at intersono



## ivf24 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi

i am trying to link up with other couples who have gone through surrogacy in Ukraine.


----------



## Pinklady14 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm interested too.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I've pm you. X


----------

